# Beethoven 2020 innovative recording project on Ulule



## Gibraltar (May 14, 2019)

Hi everyone,

We are pleased to present our innovative recording project of a special Beethoven 2020 4-album box set for the 250th anniversary of his birth.

A series of never-before-seen unreleased recordings using modelled pianos that we started in October this year and that we will be able to complete at the very beginning of December, before the holidays, thanks to your support.

Discover the project and the many counterparties that we offer in exchange for your contributions on our Ulule page: https://fr.ulule.com/lntc-beethoven-2020/






PROGRAM:

- Piano Sonata No. 1 in F minor, Op. 2 No. 1
Olivier Claude (piano)

- Piano Sonata No. 8 in C minor, Op. 13 « Pathetique »
Samuel Aznar (piano)

- Piano Sonata No. 23 in F minor, Op. 57 « Appassionata »
Hongye Liu (piano)

- Piano Sonata No. 32 in C minor, Op. 111
Ilias Sauloup (piano)

- Piano Sonata No. 14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 27 No. 2 « Quasi una fantasia »
Vincent de Murcia (piano)

- Piano Sonata No. 23 in F minor, Op. 57 « Appassionata »
Firmin Martens (piano)

- Violin Sonata in F major, Op. 24 « Spring » : Mvt. 1 and 2
Emma Errera (violin), Samuel Aznar (piano)

- Cello Sonata in G minor, Op. 5 No. 2
Anaïs Reznicek (cello), Ilias Sauloup (piano)

- Trio en B-flat major, Op. 11 : Mvt. 1
Yuka Togashi (clarinet), Anaïs Reznicek (cello), Kotoko Matsuda (piano)

- Adelaide, Op. 46
Paul Gaugler (tenor), Samuel Aznar (piano)

BONUS:

- Für Elise, WoO 59
Nelly Ress (piano)

- 11 Bagatelles, Op. 119 (selection)
Ilias Sauloup (1790 A. Walter pianoforte from Paul Badura-Skoda's collection)

- Six Variations on a theme by Paisiello, WoO 70
Vincent de Murcia (piano)

- 12 Variations on a theme by Handel, WoO 45
Anaïs Reznicek (cello), Ilias Sauloup (piano)

- Wonne der Wehmut, Op. 83 No. 1 (Goethe)
Ilia Marinescu (soprano), Michael Coco (piano)

- Ich liebe dich, WoO 123
Paul Gaugler (tenor), Samuel Aznar (piano)

Our website : https://nouveaux-talents-classiques.com/


----------



## Gibraltar (May 14, 2019)

Sorry for the mistake.

Here is our page in English on Ulule: https://ulule.com/lntc-beethoven-2020/


----------



## Gibraltar (May 14, 2019)

The main piano we use for this project is a modelled Grotrian Concert Royal. We found that its sound is really suited to Beethoven's music.
We will also use two historical instruments that Beethoven played on in his time: a Broadwood from 1796 and an 1790 Anton Walter fortepiano from the Paul Badura-Skoda collection.

Here are some excerpts:


----------

